# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Verstorben am 05.08.2007

## simoney

Hallo liebes Forum

Nach nur sieben Monaten hat mein Papa den Kampf gegen den Krebs verloren. 
Er war ein starker Kämpfer in einem für Ihn aussichtslosen Kampf.( GS 5+5 Knochenmetastasen überall und Metastasen in den Hirnhäuten)

Ich möchte mich bei Euch bedanken, für Eure Hilfe und Ratschläge dann wenn wir danach verlangt haben.
Ihr werdet mit Sicherheit noch vielen anderen Betroffenen erfolgreich zur Seite stehen.
Danke das es KISP , das es euch gibt.

Simone Yigit

----------


## Harro

*Bewunderung*

Liebe Simone, hiermit möchte ich mein herzliches Beileid zum Ausdruck bringen. Es war gut, daß Du in den schwierigen Monaten hier in unserem Forum ein klein wenig Kraft sammeln konntest.

*"Abschied ist der Beginn der Erinnerung"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo liebes Forum
> 
> Nach nur sieben Monaten hat mein Papa den Kampf gegen den Krebs verloren. 
> 
> Ihr werdet mit Sicherheit noch vielen anderen Betroffenen erfolgreich zur Seite stehen.
> Danke das es KISP , das es euch gibt.
> 
> Simone Yigit


Liebe Simone,

wir Betroffene verstehen, was Du und Deine Familie und Dein Papa durchstehen mußtet.

Diese Krankheit kann sich sehr brutal und zerstörerisch auswirken. Auf den einzelnen betroffenen Mann und auch auf ganze - im weiteren Sinne -betroffene Familien.

Abertausende von Männern sterben jedes Jahr durch diese Krankheit, direkt,  oder an den Nebenwirkungen der Therapie.

Drücke uns von der Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfe und hier vom Forum ganz fest die Daumen, damit unsere Arbeit Früchte trägt, so dass wir den  Betroffenen und deren Familien ein wenig, vielleicht ein wenig mehr mit unserer Arbeit helfen können. 

Mein herzliches Beileid.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Mistral1

Auch von meiner seite mein herzliches Beleid.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo liebe Simone,

auch von mir ein herzliches Beileid. Ich bin immer erschüttert über die so unterschiedlichen PK Entwicklungen, bei uns metastsasierten.

Viel Kraft und alles Gute, Hans

----------


## Tochter

Liebe Simone,

nur ansatzweise kann ich mir wohl vorstellen, was du in den letzten Wochen und Monaten durchgemacht hast. Es tut mir sehr, sehr leid. Ich wünsche dir und deiner Familie viel Kraft für die nächste Zeit. 

Liebe Grüße
Tochter

----------


## christinew

Liebe Simone,
ich habe Deine Beiträge immer sehr aufmerksam verfolgt, ich bin tief betroffen über diese so schnelle negative Entwicklung. Ich möchte  Dir und Deiner Familie mein aufrichtiges Beileid aussprechen.
Du hast alles für Deinen Vater getan, diese Erkenntnis wird Dir irgendwann weiter helfen. 
Christine

----------


## Tinka

Liebe Simone,

ich möchte Dir und Deiner Familie mein Mitgefühl aussprechen. 

Alles Liebe
Andrea

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,                                                                              
das was du da sagst, ist so unnütz wie ein Kropf.

----------


## Harro

*Unverständliche Denkweise*

Hallo Michael, schon einmal gab es Anlaß Deine manchmal etwas egoistische Denkweise zu kritisieren, obwohl wir alle mit Dir fühlen, wenn Du uns von Deinen Schmerzattacken berichtest. Damals habe ich hier ins Forum geschrieben, schön daß Du zurückgerudert bist, nachdem Du Deine sehr unglücklich formulierten Sätze etwas entschärft hattest. Damit war zumindest für mich dieser Ausrutscher in Deinen sonst so Sympathie erweckenden Berichten abgehakt. Was Du Dir aber mit der Kritik an Andrea hier geleistet hast, ist schon starker Tobak, auch wenn Du meinst, daß es nicht böse gemeint ist. Ja, wie ist es denn anders zu verstehen? Muß denn jemand, der ein Beileid ausspricht, hier mit Hut und ernster Miene auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen sein.
Erfreue Dich doch an so einem schönen Gesicht und beklag Dich nicht etwa heimlich, daß Du vielleicht etwas schlechter beim lieben Gott weggekommen bist. Auch Simone hatte sicher nicht das Empfinden, daß ein Beileid gesichtlos dargebracht werden muß.
Trotz Deines Alters würde ich Andrea um Verständnis darum bitten, daß Dir so eine unkluge Bemerkung herausgerutscht ist. Danach könnte auch diese kleine Episode mit der nötigen Sensibilität der Vergangenheit angehören. Bitte, um Verzeihung, aber ich mußte das einfach los werden.

*Es ist durchaus möglich, anders zu sein als die anderen und doch vollkommen in Ordnung zu sein"* (Anne Wilson Schaef)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
ich wußte, dass ich hier etwas auslösen werde.
Tut mir echt leid und ich entschuldige mich auch bei der Andrea.
Ich habe nur mein Gefühl geäußert, wie ich es immer mache und oft meine Klappe nicht halten kann. Trotzdem war es eine rein private Äußerung aus dem Bauch heraus, sonst habe ich nichts dazu zu sagen.
Wenn es gewünscht wird, kann ich es wieder löschen.
Michael

----------


## Michael

> Wenn es gewünscht wird, kann ich es wieder löschen.
> Michael


Schon passiert, Mensch, was bin ich doch feige gaworden.
Michael

----------


## simoney

Hallo, 

ich finde eure Diskussion eigentlich richtig daneben,wobei ich Hans und Hutschi  recht gebe.
Es geht hier um die mitfühlenden Worte, Gedanken und Gefühle die man den Hinterbliebenen widmet.
Wenn da jemand ein schönes, lachendes Foto mit dazustellt ist das sehr erfreulich. Denn Tränen und traurige, bedrückte Gesichter sieht man in diesen Tage zu genüge. Da ist ein fröhliches lachendes Gesicht herzlich willkommen.

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es sehr interessant, an was für Sachen  man sich stören kann !!!

Nichts für ungut, ich danke euch allen für eure lieben Worte. Die tun nämlich richtig gut.

Simone

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Ich habe nur mein Gefühl geäußert, wie ich es immer mache und oft meine Klappe nicht halten kann. Trotzdem war es eine rein private Äußerung aus dem Bauch heraus, sonst habe ich nichts dazu zu sagen.


Hallo Michael,

ich kann Deine spontane Reaktion "aus dem Bauch heraus" verstehen, weil es ja eher ungewöhnlich ist, dass jemand mit strahlendem Lächeln sein Mitgefühl ausspricht. Ein strahlendes Lächeln im Trauerfall wird in unserem Kulturkreis ja schon als höchst unpassend empfunden. Darüber wirst Du - bewusst oder unbewusst - gestolpert sein und hast Dein Gefühl halt ins Forum gestellt. 

Andererseits hat Andrea beim Absenden ihrer garantiert von Herzen kommenden Beileidswünsche mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht daran gedacht, dass zu ihrer Signatur ja dieses Bild mit ihrem strahlenden Lächeln gehört. Wenn ihr das gegenwärtig gewesen wäre, hätte sie es vielleicht für diesen Beitrag unterdrückt.

Anyway: Da Dein Beitrag jetzt gelöscht ist, kapiert sowieso niemand mehr, worum es gegangen ist.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

Danke, Schorschel!
Michael

----------

